# Anyone ever hunt NASA Plumbrook?



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, the wife got drawn for the NASA gun hunt this year and I need some info about this hunt. Is it a good area? Do they put you in a hunting spot? Or can you scout and find your own? Are you allowed to use your own tree stands, or do they have some set up already? Thanks guys. It will be my wife's first deer so any info will help!!

God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Lucky enough to hunt archery there a few times.

They pre-assign you a sector that you need to stay in. Tree stands are allowed for bowhunts, but I wouldnt' think you need one for the gun hunt.

Saw tons of deer suring a late-winter hunt in a more open area on the station border, next two areas were so thick it was ridiculous but still saw a few deer.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

My thoughts on Plum Brook............. You hit the lotto. I was lucky enough to get in there about five years ago and have tried to get back ever since. We got in as an alternate and thought oh well at least we're in. We had the best time up there. Saw about 50 yes 50 deer by 1:00. Took a buck and a doe and decided we were good to go because the rain was getting heavy. Saw 50but only had shots at maybe 4 or five. They like you to take the shot because they want them outta there. Get on the ODNR site and read the rules and regs for Plum Brook. They give you a section of I think 45 acres that is fenced in and they drop you off and patrol the area if you need help dragging or loading a deer. As an alternate we got the choice to wait until an area was open or to jump in the bed of one of the guides trucks and ride some of the non fenced in areas. We took the ride and had a blast. OH YEA, don't try this at home, you'll get busted. My buddy had the buck tag and don't it figure I saw one of the BIGGEST BUCKS EVER. They set us up in an area and pushed the deer right to us. This dude busted out and just about ran me down. I thought it was a horse, no crap he was a giant. I ran him back in to the brush and the dude who pushed him out got a good look at him. He walked out and said #$$%$#@##%$% that was a big deer. You'll have a blast......... I gotta get back in there some day. 

worm out


----------

